# headless beekeeper mask



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Translation from Turkish - " It is comfortable, it is not too hot, and it does not give you hat hair".

Hope my translation is OK Ismail


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it top heavy? Have a chin strap? J


----------

